# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  DataTree Arborescence de notes

## XeGregory

DataTree permet de crer une arborescence de notes.

- Ajouter un noeud
- Ajouter un sous-noeud
- Supprimer le noeud
- Renommer le noeud
- Enregistrer



Code Source : DataTree.zip

----------

